# Doctor just prescribed test cyp



## Jackednation (Jul 19, 2017)

I went in for a follow up and go over bloodwork results. Total test 221 ng/dl free test 39.6 test bioavailable 74.5. Dr put me on 100mg a week of cyp injecting 200 mg every 2 weeks. Should i do weekly injections instead of every 2 week? Anyone out there with similar bloodwork get the same dose prescribed.  I did first injection tonight and actually got almost 1.3ml out of the 1ml vile.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 19, 2017)

Two things:

1) 100mg per week instead of 200 every 2 weeks would be better

2) Just because you get more out of your vial, doesn't mean that you use it, especially in trt.


----------



## Jackednation (Jul 19, 2017)

Any Idea on what 100 mg a week should raise my levels to?  I know you can't say for sure. Just looking for a guesstamate


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 19, 2017)

That is an impossible question to answer. Everyone is different. Blood test will give you that info but wait 5-6 weeks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 19, 2017)

Jackednation said:


> Any Idea on what 100 mg a week should raise my levels to?  I know you can't say for sure. Just looking for a guesstamate



Can't be sure but should be in the 700 to 800 range


----------



## Jackednation (Jul 19, 2017)

Dr has me doing blood work in 3 months


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 19, 2017)

What kind of syringes and needles are you using ? 

And what i at injection site or sites ?


----------



## Jackednation (Jul 20, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> What kind of syringes and needles are you using ?
> 
> And what i at injection site or sites ?



23 gauge in outer,upper glute


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 21, 2017)

Jackednation said:


> 23 gauge in outer,upper glute



23 g 1 inch ?

Whats your body fat percentage looking like 

Anyway you could get away with a higher gauge needle like a 25 g 1/2 inch insulin ?

Also your gunna want to start injecting other sites as well to avoid scaring up that spot


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 21, 2017)

get yourself on a once a wk pin of 100mg and test blood a month out.  You should come up a few hundred points.  

You need to start with private blood work as well as the doc's


----------



## juuced (Jul 21, 2017)

you can rotate in both quads as another injection site.  I prefer quads its easy access.

did he put you on any anti estrogen like Anastrozole?  Check your estrogen numbers when you do your next blood test.


----------



## Jackednation (Jul 24, 2017)

Where's the best place to order syringes and needles from? My doctor only prescribed me enough needles and syringes to do 200 every other week but I want to do 100 every week. In California need a prescription to get needles at least at my Pharmacy you do


----------

